# [EVDL] Tesla charging in the UK



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Yesterday I was driving north from Wales back to Scotland. A couple
of weeks ago, two people I know made a record breaking trip along this
route..

See the picture: http://www.tuer.co.uk/tesla.jpg

Neat, huh?

In the background, you will see the petrol price - 142.9p per litre
for regular unleaded. A nice juxtaposition, I thought 

Regards
Evan

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Really nice picture.
Would you know the address, city of that stop?
Can it be found on the map in this long Tesla trip newswire
http://www.teslamotors.com/endtoend
Was this the story you mentioned?

I'd like to know, even though it is in the UK. As an EV 
Charging nut, I have been tabulating various EV Charging
finder sites. So far, I have got five methods to find EV
Charging in the UK.


{brucedp.150m.com}

-- 
http://www.fastmail.fm - A fast, anti-spam email service.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

On Sun, Jun 19, 2011 at 12:56 AM, bruce parmenter


> <[email protected]> wrote:
> > Really nice picture.
> > Would you know the address, city of that stop?
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thank you very much Evan. 
That info is not only interesting, but helpful. I like that
openchargemap.org is an open source app. I support open source
by selecting an open source app over any other.

When I looked on openchargemap the charge point you mentioned had not
been added. The charge point had not been added to recargo.com either.

Being the EV Charging silly-duck that I am, I decided to see how EV 
driver friendly this new EV Charging finder site you let me know about
was as compared to recargo.com (I am always game for a better EV 
Charging finder site to make EV driver's lives better).

First, I added the site to recargo.com
http://www.recargo.com/sites/1773
That took one minute even when including uploading your picture of the
site (with file name credit to you). 

Double checking, I opened a fresh browser to recargo.com and entered
the address you gave:
Orton, Penrith, Cumbria CA10 3SB, United Kingdom
and there it was up for a EV drivers to use.

Next I added it to openchargemap.org
Adding the site was not as easy. I was able to put the address, but
when it came to adding the EVSE or power sources, I was limited to the
dialog box choices. There was no Tesla HPC or 32Amp selections like
on recargo, so I had to put other and add comments stating what they
really were. Plus there was no way to upload your nice picture of the 
site. When I was finished, I got:

Thank you for your submission to the open charge map database. We will
review the information you have supplied and add these details to our
public database. 

Hmm ... So it is up to them if and when whoever 'they' are to get 
around to seeing if what I submitted is good enough to be approved.

Because my submission had not been approved yet, when I double checked
by using the address you gave: 
Orton, Penrith, Cumbria CA10 3SB, United Kingdom
all I got was

Fred Coupe Nissan (Preston)
Chorley Road Walton-le-Dale Preston Lancashire PR5 4JB
Type: Level 3 (Fast Charge)
Status: Operational Last Updated 15/04/2011

which makes sense because the site I added has not been approved.

openchargemap does not have a way to search only for the type of 
EVSE or power source you want like recargo does. If all I want is
to know sites that have Tesla HPC power, I click on the 
Chargers: all 
link below the search box and select what EVSE or power source I 
want.

This is also helpful in weeding out all sites that only have EVSE or
power sources (like inductive) that no one else can use. I can 
deselect SPI and LPI to remove those sites that only have those from
being shown (cuts out the unwanted and gets you into the zone quicker).

I think we differ Evan in what EV charging finder site we like.

I still like recargo.com a lot better: full control of the site given
to the EV drivers, and of course the 'instant gratification' of a site 
immediately added for all EV drivers to enjoy. 

That last point is kind of addictive. You can see all the comment 
updates, sites added, and picture uploads on 
http://www.recargo.com/news

If you look quick before it scrolls off (because there are soo many),
you can see the adds that recargo user stephanie_L just did of EV 
Charging in Spain ... (Yo quiero EVSE). 

For this silly duck, it warms my heart and makes my day to see all 
these happy EV drivers around the world making EV charging an easier 
thing to do.

{brucedp.150m.com}


On Sun, 19 Jun 2011 23:28 +0100, "Evan Tuer" <[email protected]>


> wrote:
> > On Sun, Jun 19, 2011 at 12:56 AM, bruce parmenter
> > <[email protected]>
> 
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Lol. Well it's a good pie so should go down well and strawberries are good for you. 

Lawrence 

Sent from my iPhone



> "bruce parmenter" <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Thank you very much Evan.
> > That info is not only interesting, but helpful. I like that
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Bruce,

For the London area, the best map is available here...

http://www.sourcelondon.net/map.php

... but there is a lot of flannel going on here. You will notice =

there are around 150 charge points on the map but only 50 or so are =

currently in the Source London scheme. Theoretically, for an annual =

fee of UK=A3100 you can get a key to use all the chargers - free =

electricity but not always free parking. But as I say, the key only =

works with a third of the chargers in the scheme... !

Regards, Martin Winlow
Herts, UK
http://www.evalbum.com/2092
www.winlow.co.uk




> bruce parmenter wrote:
> 
> > Really nice picture.
> > Would you know the address, city of that stop?
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

"I still like recargo.com a lot better: full control of the site given 
to the EV drivers, and of course the 'instant gratification' of a site 
immediately added for all EV drivers to enjoy."
And also easy for a prankster to add sites that don't exist, which I would
guess is why openchargemap reviews before approval.

--
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Tesla-charging-in-the-UK-tp3608262p3611343.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

KExvb2tpbmcgdXAgdW5kZXIgVUsgc2xhbmcgLi4uKQpodHRwOi8vd3d3LnJhbmRvbWhvdXNlLmNv
bS93b3RkL2luZGV4LnBwZXJsP2RhdGU9MTk5NzExMDMKLi4uIG5vbnNlbnNlCgpodHRwOi8vd3d3
LnNsYW5nLWRpY3Rpb25hcnkuY29tL2RlZmluaXRpb24vZmxhbm5lbC5odG1sCmZsYW5uZWwgRGVm
aW5pdGlvbiB2ZXJiLCBub3VuCih0byBzdWJqZWN0IHNvbWVvbmUgdG8pIHRhbGsgaW50ZW5kZWQg
dG8gZmxhdHRlciwgZGVjZWl2ZSwgYmFtYm9vemxlLApjYWpvbGUsIGV0Yy4gVGhpcyB0ZXJtIGlz
IG5vdyBhIHdlbGwta25vd24gY29sbG9xdWlhbGlzbSBmb3Igd2FmZmxlIG9yCm5vbnNlbnNlIC4u
LiBFeDogSGUgZ2F2ZSBtZSBhIGxvYWQgb2Ygb2xkIGZsYW5uZWwuCi0KCkFoLCAuLi4gT0suCkhh
dmluZyBzZXZlcmFsIGRpZmZlcmVudCBFVlNFIGNvbXBhbmllcyBlYWNoIGhhdmluZyB0aGVpciBv
d24gKGtleQpjYXJkKSBhY2Nlc3MgbWV0aG9kIHRoYXQgYXJlIGluY29tcGF0aWJsZSB3aXRoIGVh
Y2ggb3RoZXIsIHdvdWxkIApyZWFsbHkgYml0ZS4KClRoYW5rZnVsbHksIHRoZSBudW1iZXIgb2Yg
VS5TLiBFVlNFIG5ldHdvcmsgY29tcGFuaWVzIGFyZSBmZXcsIGFuZCAKdGhleSBlYWNoIGhhdmUg
J2RlYWxzJyB0byBzaGFyZSB0aGUgRVZTRSBuZXR3b3JrIChtdWNoIGxpa2UgdGhlIHdheSAKQVRN
cyBkbykuCgpodHRwOi8vZWxlY3RyaWMtdmVoaWNsZS1kaXNjdXNzaW9uLWxpc3QuNDEzNTI5Lm40
Lm5hYmJsZS5jb20vQ2FuLXlvdS1jaGFyZ2UtbWUtbm93LXRkMzMwODY0My5odG1sCkZlYiAxNiwg
MjAxMSAgQ2FuIHlvdSBjaGFyZ2UgbWUgbm93PwoKV2hlbiBpdCBjb21lcyB0byBVLlMuIEVWU0Ug
Y29tcGFuaWVzJyBlZmZvcnRzIHRvIHRhcHBpbmcgaW50byB0aGUgCmJlYXVjb3VwIERlcHQuIG9m
IEVuZXJneSAoRG9FKSBFViBpbmZyYXN0cnVjdHVyZSBidWNrcywgLi4uCnRoYXQncyBub3QgZmxh
bm5lbC4KCgoKe2JydWNlZHAuMTUwbS5jb219CgoKCgpPbiBNb24sIDIwIEp1biAyMDExIDEzOjI3
ICswMTAwLCAiTWFydGluIFdJTkxPVyIKPG0ud2lubG93QGJ0b3BlbndvcmxkLmNvbT4gd3JvdGU6
Cj4gQnJ1Y2UsCj4gCj4gRm9yIHRoZSBMb25kb24gYXJlYSwgdGhlIGJlc3QgbWFwIGlzIGF2YWls
YWJsZSBoZXJlLi4uCj4gCj4gaHR0cDovL3d3dy5zb3VyY2Vsb25kb24ubmV0L21hcC5waHAKPiAK
PiAuLi4gYnV0IHRoZXJlIGlzIGEgbG90IG9mIGZsYW5uZWwgZ29pbmcgb24gaGVyZS4gIFlvdSB3
aWxsIG5vdGljZSAgCj4gdGhlcmUgYXJlIGFyb3VuZCAxNTAgY2hhcmdlIHBvaW50cyBvbiB0aGUg
bWFwIGJ1dCBvbmx5IDUwIG9yIHNvIGFyZSAgCj4gY3VycmVudGx5IGluIHRoZSBTb3VyY2UgTG9u
ZG9uIHNjaGVtZS4gIFRoZW9yZXRpY2FsbHksIGZvciBhbiBhbm51YWwgIAo+IGZlZSBvZiBVS8Kj
MTAwIHlvdSBjYW4gZ2V0IGEga2V5IHRvIHVzZSBhbGwgdGhlIGNoYXJnZXJzIC0gZnJlZSAgCj4g
ZWxlY3RyaWNpdHkgYnV0IG5vdCBhbHdheXMgZnJlZSBwYXJraW5nLiAgQnV0IGFzIEkgc2F5LCB0
aGUga2V5IG9ubHkgIAo+IHdvcmtzIHdpdGggYSB0aGlyZCBvZiB0aGUgY2hhcmdlcnMgaW4gdGhl
IHNjaGVtZS4uLiAhCj4gCj4gUmVnYXJkcywgTWFydGluIFdpbmxvdwo+IEhlcnRzLCBVSwo+IGh0
dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZhbGJ1bS5jb20vMjA5Mgo+IHd3dy53aW5sb3cuY28udWsKLQoKCi0tIApodHRw
Oi8vd3d3LmZhc3RtYWlsLmZtIC0gRG9lcyBleGFjdGx5IHdoYXQgaXQgc2F5cyBvbiB0aGUgdGlu
CgoKX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX19fX18KfCBNb3Jh
dG9yaXVtIG9uIGRyYWcgcmFjaW5nIGRpc2N1c3Npb24gaXMgaW4gZWZmZWN0Lgp8IFBsZWFzZSB0
YWtlIHRob3NlIGRpc2N1c3Npb25zIGVsc2V3aGVyZS4gIFRoYW5rcy4KfAp8IFJFUExZSU5HOiBh
ZGRyZXNzIHlvdXIgbWVzc2FnZSB0byBldkBsaXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdSBvbmx5Lgp8IE11bHRpcGxl
LWFkZHJlc3Mgb3IgQ0NlZCBtZXNzYWdlcyBtYXkgYmUgcmVqZWN0ZWQuCnwgVU5TVUJTQ1JJQkU6
IGh0dHA6Ly93d3cuZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC9pbmRleC5odG1sI3VzdWIKfCBPVEhFUiBIRUxQOiBo
dHRwOi8vZXZkbC5vcmcvaGVscC8KfCBDT05GSUdVUkU6IGh0dHA6Ly9saXN0cy5zanN1LmVkdS9t
YWlsbWFuL2xpc3RpbmZvL2V2Cg==


----------

